# Scorpions Lovers Unite!



## steve25 (Apr 21, 2009)

Too many tarantula threads!

Im looking to get a scorpion sometime soon. Can all you scorpion owners put a pic up of your scorpion, what it is and why you like it/chose it etc? And then we can just banter about why scorpions rule of course!!:blush:


:welcome:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Euscorpius flavicaudis, Pandinus imperator and Pandinus cavimanus

E. flavicaudis.. they are native to the uk, which is why i am so interested in them. they are small, really chill and most of all, look amazing.
P. imperator.. the obvious choice, every keeper has to have had one  they are only scorplings, but they eat like pigs, i like them 
P. cavimanus.. what a evil soab, this scorpion.. i hate him so much lol. i never see him and when he's out of his burrow, he gets defensive a hell


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm a recent convert to scorps and at the moment I only have one. He is a Iurus sp. from Turkey


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> I'm a recent convert to scorps and at the moment I only have one. He is a Iurus sp. from Turkey



love these little scorps..
..shame i can't have one (i'm spending my money on another scorpion )

EDIT: i said little lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

scorpions are such an amazing group of arachnids though 
scorpions over spiders any day.
i need some more as i only have 8 at the moment..
i want rid of my P. cav..


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> scorpions are such an amazing group of arachnids though
> scorpions over spiders any day.
> i need some more as i only have 8 at the moment..
> i want rid of my P. cav..


aww bless, why dont you like him?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> aww bless, why dont you like him?


because he's out once in a blue moon. he sits in his burrow (my own fault.. half the clearseal aquarium he's in is soil lol) and when he is out, yes he's gorgeous, but he is tetchy as hell.. would make a good breeder for me, but i can't find a lady friend for him


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

steve25 said:


> Too many tarantula threads!
> 
> Im looking to get a scorpion sometime soon. Can all you scorpion owners put a pic up of your scorpion, what it is and why you like it/chose it etc? And then we can just banter about why scorpions rule of course!!:blush:
> 
> ...




anyway steve.
where's your pics?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

A happy Scorpion is one you don't see


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> A happy Scorpion is one you don't see


i know that, it's a very good sign.
i best start not treating him well then lol.

but i think that does only apply to forest species, desert scorps are quite active


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hadogenes paucidens (gravid)









Pandinus imperator community M/F/F 









Heterometrus madrapatensis (M)









Heteroemetrus cyaneus (F)









Heterometrus swammerdami 



























Heterometrus longimanus "Boreensis" (imported from Germany and D.O.A ....damn!!)









-P


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

^ to many Hets for me.
nasty scorpions they are 

give me a shout once your flat rock pops would ya' paul?

P.S shame about the doa.
did you preserve it?


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> ^ to many Hets for me.
> nasty scorpions they are
> 
> give me a shout once your flat rock pops would ya' paul?
> ...


 
Yeah Hets are wicked scorps, real hissy and nippy!

They're pretty old pics tbh mate, the Hadogenes produced a brood of 13 of which I distributed out between a few friends at the time.

And no I didn't preserve the dead one, she went out with the rubbish.

-p.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Paul c 1 said:


> Yeah Hets are wicked scorps, real hissy and nippy!
> 
> They're pretty old pics tbh mate, the Hadogenes produced a brood of 13 of which I distributed out between a few friends at the time.
> 
> ...


ah well.
if you do get any more which do happen to go for any reason, give taxidermy a try.
i'll dig out a link


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> ah well.
> if you do get any more which do happen to go for any reason, give taxidermy a try.
> i'll dig out a link


 
Ok mate .... or alternatively i'll send them to you LOL
-P


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't like the forest types so much, but that paucidens is so sweet!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Lisa how big is your Iurus?


It's a very nice looking Scorpion


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I don't like the forest types so much, but that paucidens is so sweet!


Yeah she was a sweet girl Lisa, and very mild mannered bless her!
-P


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> Lisa how big is your Iurus?
> 
> 
> It's a very nice looking Scorpion


I went for medium size from bugzuk and I guess he is about 4cm not including tail. He is really feisty for such a little thing though.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> I went for medium size from bugzuk and I guess he is about 4cm not including tail. He is really feisty for such a little thing though.


mini-fake-buthid lol


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I went for medium size from bugzuk and I guess he is about 4cm not including tail. He is really feisty for such a little thing though.


Got to admit I have been tempted by Iurus before your picture just makes me more hard for one.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> Got to admit I have been tempted by Iurus before your picture just makes me more hard for one.


it really does.
i've not got enough money or space atm lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> Got to admit I have been tempted by Iurus before your picture just makes me more hard for one.


well to gain relief there's only one thing to do - scratch that itch and get one.

martin has dropped the price on them, I'm tempted to see if he can find me a female, this one's male.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovely swams paul, are they the ones you got from me? They're looking good.

Wish I hadn't sold em all in hindsight haha. Might need to import some more, they're awesome little(?!) things 

PS - I have a sneeking suspicion that the hets Martin has for sale as "indian highland" are H.phipsoni, in which case they'd make an awesome addition to any Het collection.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

speaking of cavimanus
he was out tonight 
i got all excited and brought him out for a photo shoot lol


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Moonleh said:


> Lovely swams paul, are they the ones you got from me? They're looking good.
> 
> Wish I hadn't sold em all in hindsight haha. Might need to import some more, they're awesome little(?!) things


 
Hiya Dan, yes they are the swammies I got from you, I had to sell them last year, but kind of regret that decision now! .... I'll get a few more at some point as they are definatley a species that interest me.

If you still have your contacts Dan,... i'd be interested in other unusual Indian locality Hets, Heterometrus fulvipes would be nice.
-P


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Dang, I just saw a pic of Babycurus gigas and fell in love. Why does a DWA permit have to be nearly 700 quid in my town


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> Dang, I just saw a pic of Babycurus gigas and fell in love. Why does a DWA permit have to be nearly 700 quid in my town


gosh is that all?
Androctonus' are nicer by a long shot..


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> Dang, I just saw a pic of Babycurus gigas and fell in love. Why does a DWA permit have to be nearly 700 quid in my town



£700 :gasp: :gasp: wowzers, I'll stick to my 3 little forrests me thinks 
Heterometrus madraspatensis - bought as a pair, still researching if correct!

















Heterometrus sp.unknown - just sold at LPS as Asian forrest scorpion- he's tiny though, about20mm full stretch :flrt:









Just finding my feet with them myself, found the H.madraspatensis seem to be quite active on a night when lights have gone out but zero during daylight hours, great to watch and study :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> gosh is that all?
> Androctonus' are nicer by a long shot..


yep, I also like the looks of some of the Tityus species, I've been wrangling with my local council about the DWA fee and they have promised to review it. It is about 5x what the fee is in the two towns on either side of mine.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

peterparker said:


> Heterometrus sp.unknown - just sold at LPS as Asian forrest scorpion- he's tiny though, about20mm full stretch :flrt:
> image


is this even a Het?

the others look like beef'd up Euscorpius flavicaudis


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

here is the Iurus next to a 2p for size reference.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> here is the Iurus next to a 2p for size reference.
> 
> image


gawd that's tiny.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

he's got some growing to do


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> he's got some growing to do


How big will he get?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> How big will he get?


not much bigger.
maybe 1.5 times that i suppose.
might be wrong


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

The one we found in Turkey was probably 3" plus tail, I guess it was an adult female although I didn't fancy picking it up to look underneath.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> The one we found in Turkey was probably 3" plus tail, I guess it was an adult female although I didn't fancy picking it up to look underneath.
> 
> image


whole different species though isn't it?
very dark by comparison


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

There's also I.kraeplini which ( IIRC ) are the largest scorps in Europe.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> whole different species though isn't it?
> very dark by comparison


I haven't got a clue TBH, Steve said that big one was an Iurus, but somebody else said my little one was an Iurus but had the coloration of the Rhodes version. But Martin at bugzuk assured me it had come from southern Turkey and not Greece.
Maybe mine is just lighter because it's small. I don't know enough about them to know the differences.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> I haven't got a clue TBH, Steve said that big one was an Iurus, but somebody else said my little one was an Iurus but had the coloration of the Rhodes version. But Martin at bugzuk assured me it had come from southern Turkey and not Greece.
> Maybe mine is just lighter because it's small. I don't know enough about them to know the differences.


maybe it's just a sub spp


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

scorp thread  **GLEEEEEE** :flrt:

:whistling2: (some of my pix are terrible :blush: )
this is number 5 (of 8 )
mother was supposed to be a gravid female emp, her and the other one i got with her, turned out not to be gravid but very fat on the flesh of their travelling companions and then it was discovered that one was a male, 2 years later he is eaten whilst trying to mate, nearly 2 years after that she had babies! also turned out to be not emp, or summat like that :blush:
number 5 (also known as chin, the first emperoro... yh never mind) he's about 6cm long now :2thumb:



















him as a baby :flrt:










and mother too 










this is my all time fave errrrm well...










i can't remember the other scorps i had, little han, a proper pandinus, she didn't make it long  i had a really cool little flat rock scorp, had fun with some baby braccy summat summat summat ochythsummat that were born by accident, without the help (which i was not prepared to give myself :gasp: ) they didn't make it past their first moults  i don't rekon i even have any pix of them but i'm gunna have fun looking...


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Actually looking at the pic of pickles and the pic I posted I would say they are the same species.

I may have to get myself a little'un, for verification purposes of course :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Garlic, do you know anybody selling B.gigas in Europe? I've been looking for some on and off for the last two years now but I haven't been able to find any at a reasonable price. Closest I've got was some babies at £30 a pop, and considering I'd want atleast 5 things would get pricey


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Also vawn that looks a lot like an emperor to me. And if that photo is indeed its mother well then its definitely an emp.

The problem is with youngsters their chela are often a little elongated meaning they get misidentified as Heterometrus sp. but that does look rather emperor like.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Moonleh said:


> Garlic, do you know anybody selling B.gigas in Europe? I've been looking for some on and off for the last two years now but I haven't been able to find any at a reasonable price. Closest I've got was some babies at £30 a pop, and considering I'd want atleast 5 things would get pricey


no, I was just looking through the pics on Arachnoboards and saw it. Have seen B. jacksoni offered by Euro sellers, but not gigas.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> Actually looking at the pic of pickles and the pic I posted I would say they are the same species.
> 
> I may have to get myself a little'un, for verification purposes of course :lol:


has your supplier got I. kraepelini J? I might have one if they're not too expensive


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

Moonleh said:


> Also vawn that looks a lot like an emperor to me. And if that photo is indeed its mother well then its definitely an emp.
> 
> The problem is with youngsters their chela are often a little elongated meaning they get misidentified as Heterometrus sp. but that does look rather emperor like.


I'm not even going there lol my pix really are that bad lol


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, jacksoni seem a lot more easier to get hold of than gigas, but if I had a DWA I would probably go for grosphus or Rhopalurus or Tityus :lol:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> Yeah, jacksoni seem a lot more easier to get hold of than gigas, but if I had a DWA I would probably go for grosphus or Rhopalurus or Tityus :lol:


Hell, if I get Fareham to drop the price on that DWA, I'm going to have all of them!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Good, we shall have to wait and see what happens and keep everything crossed for ya


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Moonleh said:


> Garlic, do you know anybody selling B.gigas in Europe?


Try "Jorg" .:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Willkommen/Welcome, I haven't checked his list recently, but he's had B.gigas for sale before, infact the end of last year IIRC.
-P


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> Try "Jorg" .:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Willkommen/Welcome, I haven't checked his list recently, but he's had B.gigas for sale before, infact the end of last year IIRC.
> -P


he has B. jacks but not gigas at the mo.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> he has B. jacks but not gigas at the mo.


 
Yeah he always has the B.Jax in stock, but I know occasionaly he gets hold of the larger B.gigas bad boys, so maybe worth a check every couple of weeks.
-P


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Aye I've already messaged him, no gigas at the moment 

And I've kept jacksoni in the past, they're one of my favourite communal species, hence the desire to get my grubby little mits on gigas 


PS - Vawn - 100% emperor


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Snowgoose, Rhopalurus are an epic species to keep, I used to have a group of 5 of them (junceus - stunning little scorpions), raised them from L2 to adulthood then once they were adult stuck them together as a breeding group, 12 hours later all apart from 1 of them was dead, then another 24 hours later that one was dead 

Gutted, about £200 in scorpions dead in the space of a couple of days


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

Moonleh said:


> Aye I've already messaged him, no gigas at the moment
> 
> And I've kept jacksoni in the past, they're one of my favourite communal species, hence the desire to get my grubby little mits on gigas
> 
> ...


don't do it flower... really i'm gunna go eat now... :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Moonleh said:


> Snowgoose, Rhopalurus are an epic species to keep, I used to have a group of 5 of them (junceus - stunning little scorpions), raised them from L2 to adulthood then once they were adult stuck them together as a breeding group, 12 hours later all apart from 1 of them was dead, then another 24 hours later that one was dead
> 
> Gutted, about £200 in scorpions dead in the space of a couple of days


Damn that's such a ****take.


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

I want another scorp.

Got a H. Spinifer and had a H. Arizonenis but it didnt have the attitude of my Spinifer (which is a baby at an inch and a half whereas the H. Ari was about 4 inches and a pansy!) so I gave him to a fellow invert / exotics keeper as he really wanted him.

Looking for some ideas when I get some space sorted.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

JurassicParking said:


> I want another scorp.
> 
> Got a H. Spinifer and had a H. Arizonenis but it didnt have the attitude of my Spinifer (which is a baby at an inch and a half whereas the H. Ari was about 4 inches and a pansy!) so I gave him to a fellow invert / exotics keeper as he really wanted him.
> 
> Looking for some ideas when I get some space sorted.


Get any of the indian Heterometrus (swams, myso, madras, highland) - they're WC so they'll be seriously angry (I use the same importer as martin and I can confirm that no docile Heterometrus makes it through the indian borders  ). If you want a fun, aggressive large Het, follow my advice 

Dan


----------



## steve25 (Apr 21, 2009)

Moonleh said:


> Snowgoose, Rhopalurus are an epic species to keep, I used to have a group of 5 of them (junceus - stunning little scorpions), *raised them from L2 to adulthood* then once they were adult stuck them together as a breeding group, 12 hours later all apart from 1 of them was dead, then another 24 hours later that one was dead
> 
> Gutted, about £200 in scorpions dead in the space of a couple of days


Whats L2?

I wish i had some pics! Had an emperor once, re-homed it from someone down the road, the son had it then left for the army somewhere, mum checked on his room 2 months later, somehow heard i was into reptiles and gave me a call. It died few weeks later  Gutted.

Need another scorp!

Fantastic pics everyone! Perhaps this thread could be a sticky?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

L is a european abbreviation of instar, they were second instar, ie tiny babies when I got em.


----------



## steve25 (Apr 21, 2009)

Moonleh said:


> L is a european abbreviation of instar, they were second instar, ie tiny babies when I got em.


How many stages of instar are there?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

steve25 said:


> How many stages of instar are there?


really depends.
most top out at anything from 6I to 7I

P.S instart is the moults +1


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

It was 7-8 for the R.juncs if memory serves me right. You kinda loose count


----------



## steve25 (Apr 21, 2009)

ANyone got photos of setups? Jungle and desert ones?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

steve25 said:


> ANyone got photos of setups? Jungle and desert ones?


+1 on this
i need some ideas for a desert set up i want to do.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

I would but my set ups are dead basic (I stopped scrupting them too much ages ago). Usually just consist of a piece of bark to hide under, with the substrate being a mixture of sand and coconut fibre, with the ratio being dependant on the natural habitat of the scorpion.

My old bark scorpion set ups were nicer, loads of bark stacked on top of itself etc etc. Aaaaah I miss my B.jacksoni, might need to get some more.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

steve25 said:


> Too many tarantula threads!


WHAT? You deserve an ASBO dear sir.

I nearly spat my coffee out all over the office junior.


----------



## steve25 (Apr 21, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> WHAT? You deserve an ASBO dear sir.
> 
> I nearly spat my coffee out all over the office junior.


:lol2: Glad to please! should've spat the coffe, would have been more funny!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

steve25 said:


> :lol2: Glad to please! should've spat the coffe, would have been more funny!


True!


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

little emperor Han :flrt:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

As I hate to feel left out, here are some old pics of mine.

Some of the names might be wrong as I forgot to name some of the pics. :blush:


Babycurus jacksoni











Brachistosternus negrei











Hadruroides lunatus











Androctonus amoreuxi ?










Gravid Androctonus amoreuxi ?










Androctonus amoreuxi ? with young











Buthus occitanus ?











Gravid Scorpio maurus ?











Iomachus politus











_Pandinus imperator_ (one of over 200 that I bred that year :2thumb: )




















Hadrus arizonensis


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Some really nice scorpions!! 

Here's the only 2 that I have at the mo;

Female flatrock (proven breeder & possibly gravid)










And my baby deathstalker










Not sure who it robbed the penny off!! : victory:


----------



## steve25 (Apr 21, 2009)

Peter UK's Hadruroides Lunatus :flrt::flrt:


----------



## steve25 (Apr 21, 2009)

What substrate do you use for desert scorp's?

i really want the one from Transformers . . . :whistling2:


----------

